# Hard Water Spots on Simrad Screen



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Anyone use anything they recommended for getting water spots off their GPS screen? I’ve read you need to be careful with what you use because it could strip the anti-glare coating. I was considering applying rainex after I get the spots off to make cleaning easy but I’m worried that might be bad too. Any suggestions/experience worth sharing?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I use my sunglass cleaning cloth, cleans everything off


----------

